# Trio



## Lithium (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi!

I'm searching for anything played by a trio: Flute, Cello, Piano.

I heard a Cello, Violin and Piano playing the "Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas", Astor Piazzolla, but I don't think if exists that piece for Flute, Cello and Piano...

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Lithium!

There is a version of Felix Mendelssohn's d-minor trio with violin in an arrangement with flute, accepted by the composer himself. Or try Louise Farrenc's trio e-minor op. 45 in the version for flute, cello and piano. Anyway there should be much arranged violin-cello-piano trios or even just changed with flute.


Greetings,
Daniel


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

Lithium said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm searching for anything played by a trio: Flute, Cello, Piano.
> 
> ...


Try putting "trio: Flute, Cello, Piano" into Google, just as I have done. It came up with a piece by Weber (Op. 63) available at Amazon, and another piece by Wolpe, available at CD Universe.

Hope you like them.


----------



## Lithium (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok thanks a lot


----------

